# nickster_uk passes the 3K



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Wow nickster_uk, I cant keep up with your continuing contributions in the Microsoft Computing Forum.

Congrats for reaching over 3000 posts, this shows great dedication and is very much appreciated 


ray: ray:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Nick - and what a great work all of them were! :luxhello: Cheers, mate!... :beerchug:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

boy, i need to pick up the pace, but thats hard to do when everyone's macs are running issue free...


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow! Congrats, nickster!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go. Keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Nick great job!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Nick - keep up the good work!


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

congrats im working on getting closer


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats! Nice one, keep up the superb work.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Fantastic effort. Keep up the great work!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone, makes it all worthwhile knowing it's appreciated


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations Nick! Keep at it!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done!! :4-clap: Sir Nick. ray: 
Sorry the Congrats is a bit late, but I've been away.
Better late than never as thay say. :wink: 


:beerchug:


----------

